# Why is every path of Sandy coming to me?



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

........................


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

HAHA, thats funny, I'm on my way out there (NY/NJ) for the event. Did you ever piss off a Sandy


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1506710 said:


> HAHA, thats funny, I'm on my way out there (NY/NJ) for the event. Did you ever piss off a Sandy


Called once about a rabbit dying.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

1olddogtwo;1506710 said:


> HAHA, thats funny, I'm on my way out there (NY/NJ) for the event. Did you ever piss off a Sandy


I was going to ask if had an ex girlfriend by that name. :laughing:


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

So you can make some payup to pay off that new truck


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Can't plow rain and can't cut grass in the rain.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm turning on every fan, blow dryer & heat gun I own & pointing them East.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Well She's going to come right over me to get to you.

http://www.weather.com/weather/hurricanecentral/tracker/2012/sandy


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Likewise, from me to you Basher.Getting some early Sandy's winds as I type.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

tuney443;1506975 said:


> Likewise, from me to you Basher.Getting some early Sandy's winds as I type.


We're getting wind and rain, still waiting for the worst of it.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

At work in Cazenovia NY looking out the window. Its foggy, nothing new here yet.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

grandview;1506739 said:


> Can't plow rain and can't cut grass in the rain.


Bring that new truck down here. Up to a foot of snow in the NC mountains with 4-8" expected to be an average amount.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Starting to rain here now, looks like the wind is picking up.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

basher;1506940 said:


> Well She's going to come right over me to get to you.
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/hurricanecentral/tracker/2012/sandy





tuney443;1506975 said:


> Likewise, from me to you Basher.Getting some early Sandy's winds as I type.


Sounds like a groupie



Banksy;1507042 said:


> Bring that new truck down here. Up to a foot of snow in the NC mountains with 4-8" expected to be an average amount.


No competition ,foot of snow is no match for a Ford and Boss v plow.Thumbs Up


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Banksy;1507042 said:


> Bring that new truck down here. Up to a foot of snow in the NC mountains with 4-8" expected to be an average amount.


post some pics so grandview can drool


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

New picture from Accueweather.com showing how beastly this storm is getting on the East Coast. Stay safe. ussmileyflag tymusic


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Enjoy her when she comes! Getting pummeled here in southern ct. Winds picked up, gusting into mid 60's, 275,000 with power out. My brother just lost his,so far i'm good, hold on big crash.....Wow one of my 60foot maples just fell across the road, just missed wires, later


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It a wild ride driving thru it


----------

